# Bleeding 4 weeks after disbudding? Help :(



## Nikki303 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and new to goats so hopefully I'm posting in the right place. What a great site, I know how I'm spending my day now 

Anyway, I have a 6 week old Nubian boy that was disbudded the day before I got him (at two weeks old). He has had no issues where his horns were, lost a scab last weekend, and the hair has even started growing over it pretty good. But this morning I went in to find him headbutting my little pygmy. They got into some pretty rough play which resulted in my nubian being a bloody mess. I looked at his disbudding spots and they now look like red raw flesh  He is not bleeding a lot, but he's got blood around the horn holes. 

My question is, is this normal or is this something that should be healed by 4 weeks? It's definitely not infected but it sure is scary to look at. My mom mentioned maybe seperating them until it heals but he's only had a friend for a week and they sure love eachother. If this is normal, should I maybe wrap it in that soft gauze? I have no idea what to do so I apologize in advance if I sound rediculous lol. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

It is totally normal, I wouldn't wrap it but you could spray some blue kote or some other wound spray to keep fly's off.


----------



## Nikki303 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks so much! I couldn't find anything at all on google. We are having some VERY early wintery weather here in Colorado. It was in the 30's last night and will be tonight too. So luckily are the flies are gone...for now anyway


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with loving life...: )


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yep, I agree that it's normal. The little center cap has probably fallen out, which sometimes happens. It's no big deal. Just keep it clean and sprayed with a little blue kote. Watch for signs of infection which isn't likely... Fever, puss, redness, swelling, tenderness. If that happens, treat with penicillin g.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, all that blood does look scarey but it is perfectly normal. Even with adult goats who butt heads, sometimes they bleed.

I swear by Blu-Kote.


----------

